# Celevand Clinic Abu Dhabi



## Marybee (Dec 15, 2016)

Hi there I have been offered a position as a RN in CCAD. I would like to hear from people who are already working out there at the minute as to what its like. I have been trawling the web for ideas and am getting mixed reports from all over the place. Would also like to hear from some irish people out there and how they are finding it.


----------



## Aussie_Pete (Sep 8, 2015)

Marybee said:


> Hi there I have been offered a position as a RN in CCAD. I would like to hear from people who are already working out there at the minute as to what its like. I have been trawling the web for ideas and am getting mixed reports from all over the place. Would also like to hear from some irish people out there and how they are finding it.


Have you looked up the Glassdoor website? Worth a read to see what companies are like to work for... https://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Cleveland-Clinic-Abu-Dhabi-Reviews-E665853.htm

Hope it helps!


----------

